# burbot bash!!!



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

just a friendly notice if anyone is interested on a slayer trip to the FG for ling cod on ice...
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... ead#unread

should be fun :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I would love to go and could bring my camp chef to cookem right there on the ice! If we all carpool and chip in for a hotel we could do it for 100 bucks easy. Let do it!! Keep us posted here...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I would love to go and could bring my camp chef to cookem right there on the ice! If we all carpool and *chip in for a hotel* we could do it for 100 bucks easy. Let do it!! Keep us posted here...


It would be nice if some have ice tents or even a large canvas tent that we could set up and fish all night! Good call in the Camp Chef... you'll have to thank your brother for letting you take that killer pic of him with his fishy


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh yeah if we left in the afternoon and fished through the night we could do it for like $20.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a tent and a heater!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Holy Dejavu! 
We had a Burbot Bash last year. I had the exact same ideas- camp chef and stay out all night. Let me stress the fact that I am so glad we opted to get a few hotel rooms in Green River I think we saw temps at 19 below :shock: and my old man fell into a ten inch auger hole up to his hip! We only caught maybe a dozen or so burbots, go earlier in the year- wasn't so cold and the fishing was better (first part of Jan.) Oh and one more thing-if you are registered into the gutpile ice derby don't, and I mean do not fish for any macs :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Poo Pie, how much for a hotel room in G river?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I think around 60 to 75 bucks if I remember right. Wanted to hit a few Wyoming bars while we were there but I was too frozen! Looked like I might get my arse kicked out for not wearing tight enough wranglers and trying to pick up on my sister


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I think around 60 to 75 bucks if I remember right. Wanted to hit a few Wyoming bars while we were there but I was too frozen! Looked like I might get my arse kicked out for not wearing tight enough wranglers and trying to pick up on my sister


While you're up there I highly recommend hitting the astro lounge. I'll be there for the macks.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":3l2htnbj]I think around 60 to 75 bucks if I remember right. Wanted to hit a few Wyoming bars while we were there but I was too frozen! Looked like I might get my arse kicked out for not wearing tight enough wranglers and trying to pick up on my sister


While you're up there I highly recommend hitting the astro lounge. I'll be there for the macks.[/quote:3l2htnbj]

Why, who's sister works there? I guess you can fish for macs- if I'm with ya that is


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I heard orvis1's sister works there. Rumor has it her and Orvis are almost Identical twins. GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I heard orvis1's sister works there. Rumor has it her and Orvis are almost Identical twins. GRRRRRRRRR!


I'll bring the wranglers, you bring the dollars!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

So Poo are saying you're a 2 dollar man *****? :lol: I'm just sayin' 

I read the thread on BFT, and they said you're not invited unless your a member of that forum. I guess it's for the "cool kids" only. Hopefully you guys can crash their party. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> So Poo are saying you're a 2 dollar man *****? :lol: I'm just sayin'
> 
> I read the thread on BFT, and they said you're not invited unless your a member of that forum. I guess it's for the "cool kids" only. Hopefully you guys can crash their party. :wink:


You could always join the gut pile derby. It's ten lousy bucks Come on.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> So Poo are saying you're a 2 dollar man *****? :lol: I'm just sayin'
> 
> I read the thread on BFT, and they said you're not invited unless your a member of that forum. I guess it's for the "cool kids" only. Hopefully you guys can crash their party. :wink:


That's alright. We had our burbot bash last year, even called it that- so it's kinda like the cool kids are copying us  I'm sure the real homies and I will have plenty of days on the ice.
I think I will hit up the gorge again this winter anyone is welcome BFT, UWN, or just plain old fisherMEN! Think I'll leave the slime ball burbots alone and just focus on the macs- There's $ in them there fish and Chris30 thinks he has that catagory LOCKED--- BOOYA!!!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > So Poo are saying you're a 2 dollar man *****? :lol: I'm just sayin'
> ...


I'm considering joining the GP ice derby, so if I do I'll have to school you UFA boys on a few things. Well maybe. :wink: I think I might even be able to squeeze my [email protected] into a tight pair of stranglers and hit the bar. Show off the ol' moose knuckle. :shock:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


Quit considering and join already! I know where your checks are from so I can spot you ten bucks if you need  What's a better excuse to get as many days on the ice this year and maybe fish with some new homies?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I heard orvis1's sister works there. Rumor has it her and Orvis are almost Identical twins. GRRRRRRRRR!


I just threw up my lunch.... I am always in for a george trip minus the astro lounge experince.... Plus I suck at ice fishing so I won't be taking any fish away from you guys...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok I just signed up. Hey Poo I'll let you borrow my powered auger if you'll spot me another 20 for wranglers and beer for the fat chicks. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bout, frikken time. Astro lounge here we come. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Ok I just signed up. Hey Poo I'll let you borrow my powered auger if you'll spot me another 20 for wranglers and beer for the fat chicks. :lol:


I've already got a power auger but I just can't let myself be the only Semi-non-******* in wranglers. Who do I make the check out to?


----------

